# TOC Tuesday!!! Post on any day!



## pedal4416

Post your favorite bike, advertisement, part, or anything TOC bike related!


----------



## pedal4416

Here a few cool accessories.


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Here’s a cool ratty (pigeonish?) bike I scooped up on eBay this week for its fancy surviving TOC parts and that killer paint job. 

- Rare early Pneumatic saddle 
- Thor seatpost coupling 
- Specialty adjustable seatpost 
- Specialty removable chainwheel 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer

Kerosene lamp


----------



## pedal4416

I have hundreds of ads and a few early magazines full of ads. I’ll slowly start posting them.


----------



## pedal4416

More.


----------



## pedal4416

More!


----------



## shoe3

TOC


----------



## Wcben

I liked this image so much, I kinda re-created it!


----------



## mazdaflyer




----------



## mazdaflyer




----------



## bricycle

pedal4416 said:


> Post your favorite bike, advertisement, part, or anything TOC bike related!



Tom, ya gotta say in the title that you can reply any day, or they won't let anyone post unless it is a Tuesday. I got "chewed" before...


----------



## pedal4416

bricycle said:


> Tom, ya gotta say in the title that you can reply any day, or they won't let anyone post unless it is a Tuesday. I got "chewed" before...



Will do!


----------



## dnc1

mazdaflyer said:


> View attachment 856173







A friends example.


----------



## Bandit

El Camino Monark are the markings on this find. Not sure about the year


----------



## hoofhearted

View attachment 856493


----------



## hoofhearted

.


----------



## hoofhearted

Error


----------



## pedal4416

It’s TOC Tuesday!


----------



## Dayton Vintage Speed

Bicycle accessories from 1902 Sears & Roebuck catalog. I have the entire bicycle section from that catalog if anyone needs them or wants to see them.


----------



## anders1




----------



## sprocket

Many thanks to all those that posted such an interesting assortment of TOC items...........


----------



## corbettclassics

Eddie Bald on his 1896 Barnes "White Flyer".


----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## catfish




----------



## Dayton Vintage Speed




----------



## pedal4416

Dayton Vintage Speed said:


> View attachment 867899
> 
> View attachment 867898



It’s funny you mention Dottie, she’s a relative of my new neighbor and I’ve been helping him research her. There’s a new book all about women’s racing in the TOC. I just got my copy and I’ll post a link for it.


----------



## shoe3

pedal4416 said:


> It’s funny you mention Dottie, she’s a relative of my new neighbor and I’ve been helping him research her. There’s a new book all about women’s racing in the TOC. I just got my copy and I’ll
> 
> 
> Dayton Vintage Speed said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 867899
> 
> View attachment 867898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's maiden name is Farnsworth!!! This is cool! Like to know more about Dottie.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jesse McCauley

catfish said:


> View attachment 867893




Hot damn that bike, one to lust after.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Here’s my most recent TOC project.
Spent a few hours cleaning and disassembling and then rebuilding after a few more hours of cleaning.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corbettclassics

On her  "Simpson Chain" - Gladiator Cycle ( I believe 1896 or 1897 )


----------



## David Brown

Enjoy


----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## kccomet

eagle quad stay


----------



## anders1




----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## Dayton Vintage Speed




----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## corbettclassics

If you ever see a frame like this then you know what it was most likely used for.


----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## corbettclassics

Opps .. next time.


----------



## Dayton Vintage Speed




----------



## anders1




----------



## anders1




----------



## shoe3




----------



## Phattiremike

I picked this no badge no screw hole mans TOC 28" yesterday.  Has some similarities to a Gladiator, sprocket and seat?  Please help to identify and date.  Interestingly the spoon brake linkage goes through the handlebar and headtube.  Wood rims, bicycle pump, brass bell, foot rest/pegs, Veeder mile counter, tires are shot but the rims are straight with tied spokes. Could this have had a decal instead of a tradition head badge?  Anyone have white tires?

Mike


----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Boxing bell


----------



## bikebozo

Victor


----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## VELOCIPEDE

fantastic model A


----------



## pedal4416

Let's bump this page up!!


----------



## pedal4416

A few shots from my bike room this morning. I have way too many wrenches, these are a few of my favorites.


----------



## locomotion

corbettclassics said:


> If you ever see a frame like this then you know what it was most likely used for.
> 
> View attachment 877404



the article is actually pretty funny ..... no praises to the American inventor from the writer C.P.


----------



## Mikeob

finally coming together


----------



## catfish




----------



## Jon Olson

As found in a country pump house, and then cleaned.


----------



## pedal4416

TOC Tuesday!


----------



## cr250mark

Lenox


----------



## Hobo Bill

1901 columbia shaft drive


----------



## Junkhunter

A TOC Tuesday entry. 1896 Model 45 Columbia.


----------



## dnc1

Junkhunter said:


> A TOC Tuesday entry. 1896 Model 45 Columbia.View attachment 1362987



Wow that's a tall frame!


----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## pedal4416

A couple Texas Photos.


----------



## manuel rivera




----------



## pedal4416

A great end to TOC Tuesday for me with the arrival of my 1896 Keating.


----------



## manuel rivera

pedal4416 said:


> A great end to TOC Tuesday for me with the arrival of my 1896 Keating.
> 
> View attachment 1400153



Love the tool bag


----------



## corbettclassics

*Sterling *1896


----------



## pedal4416

corbettclassics said:


> *Sterling *1896



So cool, and I need that bike!!


----------



## corbettclassics

_Not much is ever mentioned on the "Benner Boys"._


----------



## corbettclassics

Their competition ... ( on Barnes White Flyers )


----------



## New Mexico Brant

When fork coasting pegs were a thing!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Here is and interesting as from 1893:


----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## lgrinnings

Just snapped a couple pics of this lovely lady in front of the local general store. Richmond Model B manufactured by the Richmond Bicycle Co. of Richmond, Indiana.


----------



## barneyguey

I'd love to have theses bikes. Some other lucky dogs own them.


----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

1896 Schwinn Tandem


----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## New Mexico Brant

Poco Cycle camera with original shipping crate.


----------



## pedal4416

There is beautiful purple felt between the Rattan and the leather.


----------



## corbettclassics

The great Eddie "Cannon" Bald from Buffalo, New York on his 1896 Columbia Model #44


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Some original Pope/Columbia advertising items:


----------



## manuel rivera

This cyclometer belongs to my friend, very cool.


----------



## Hastings

The back lot line of my property is an abandoned railway, canal and toc bicycle path. I live on 35 acres just north of Scottsville NY. Here’s some pictures of the plaque that’s on the bike trail today.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Eye candy:


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Look at these bars and the multi-cycle!  1896 Bearings.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Can anyone identify these guys?  Great to see a Colorado printed photo.


----------



## pedal4416

New Mexico Brant said:


> Can anyone identify these guys?



Id love to find one of those jerseys!!


----------



## gkeep

Some shots from the Cliff House/Great Highway area in San Francisco circa TOC.








The Falcon Bicycle Club was a womans club that was part of Carville. Carvile was a collections of homes, clubs, taverns and shops built in the sand dunes on the western edge of the city from old horse drawn trolleys and cable cars auctioned off and transported to the area in the 1890s. There are still some homes today built from these cars cobbled together, stacked up , still with original bench seats, windows and lighting fixtures.









						The Bohemian Streetcar Neighborhood On Ocean Beach, ‘Carville’ by the Sea
					

Carville, San Francisco.  The bohemian beach neighborhood created by San Francisco artists, and made out of discarded railcars that stood from 1895-1930’s.  Yes, this is a magical piece of SF History. In 1895 the Market Street Railway Company began selling old abandoned horse-drawn railcars...




					brokeassstuart.com
				








_"Fashion and society were definitely part of the Falcons' interest in the horse car clubhouse. Mrs. Fitzgerald, the club's ringleader, rented the (street)car not only as a place to rest after rides—the long, upholstered seats served very well for naps—but as an interesting locale for the seven married ladies to entertain. Sunday morning rides to the beach were followed by breakfasts and card games in the car, and soon the women hosted dinner parties as well.

The Falcons' car sported alternating curtains of blue and white denim in the windows, matching bule and white coverlets upholstering the long seats, and blue and white matting on the floor. Between the windows, the ladies hung paintings of bicycles and seascapes. At the back of the car, the Falcons added a kitchen and shed for their bicycles. Three coal oil stoves fueled dinners for as many as 35, although parties that large took place al fresco.

The Falcons mounted the car on a wooden raft foundation to keep it from sinking in the sand, and surrounded it with a low wire fence. A short swing gate allowed entry beneath an arch featuring the club logo. On the roof of the car, the ladies mounted a bicycle wheel."_










And if that's not enough, a local business called Honour Brand makes t-shirts with vintage historic images.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Anyone ever see one of these Heath’s combination pump/tool cases?





or a Riess coupler?


----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## New Mexico Brant

Interesting that any small manufacturing company could buy chainless fittings from either of these competing firms.  It now makes sense why their are so many firms with chainless options during that period.


----------

